#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  How to Build a Home Server !

## TamillanSivi

Hi , two days ago I checked some home servers products in Ali express! Those home servers are really expensive to buy outside the country . So anyone give me a better option to buy a home server in Sri Lanka with low cost?

----------

